# Digital Timers and Fluorescent Interference



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Many of these digital timers need a certain amount of connected load to operate properly. A CF or two just won't do it.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Interesting...I will have to look into that


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, if your digital timer doesn't take a neutral OR doesn't take batteries, it normally needs 50 watts or so of connected load to work right.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Posting the manufacturer and model number of the digital timer would help. 

This is my current favorite:

http://www.intermatic.com/products/timers/consumer indoor timers/in-wall timers/st01c.aspx

I just checked a bunch I installed last year. All had adjusted themselves for daylight savings. My only caution: Beware of old stock. Some had a recall and some came with crappy batteries that didn't last very long. Also, the EJ500C looks very similar but does not have a relay and will not operate a cfl.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

This one has a neutral, don't know about the battery. I would assume so.


----------



## fastfreddy (May 11, 2010)

Most electronic ballasts require a good ground to shunt high frequency noise. A ground is also required for ballasts to comply with their FCC rating. 

Also check if the ballast is FCC Class B (consumer) rated. Most commercial ballasts are FCC Class A (non-consumer) rated.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

If the home is done in conduit, pull a sw. leg back to the panel and install E1010 next to panel w/ a photocell.


----------

